# sleep patterns



## artdecoeur (Sep 23, 2009)

I just got a baby maltese. Darling little boy! I am wanting to know if adult Maltese can sleep thru the night... and not have to be pottied at 4-6AM in the mornings. I am spoiled by my American Esckimo who we can leave for hours and who lets us sleep as long as we need. I have health issues and work full time and sleep is very crucial to me.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

My 9 month old girl sleeps through the night (in her crate beside my bed). She goes to sleep when we do (around 11 or 10 if I'm lucky) and wakes up when we do- around 6:30am or later (if we're lucky).

PS- if this a joke? it's in the joke section? lol.


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

they do ..i dont :cloud9:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

QUOTE (artdecoeur @ Sep 23 2009, 10:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=833100


> I just got a baby maltese. Darling little boy! I am wanting to know if adult Maltese can sleep thru the night... and not have to be pottied at 4-6AM in the mornings. I am spoiled by my American Eskimo who we can leave for hours and who lets us sleep as long as we need. I have health issues and work full time and sleep is very crucial to me.[/B]


******I think this thread needs to be moved to "Maltese Health and Behavior"******  

I believe it's considered "normal" to potty around 6 A.M. - if the pup is very young he/she may want to go around 2 A.M. - their bladders are like them - small - so they can't hold as much as your American Eskimo dog. Oh and :Welcome 4:


----------



## Sugarbaby (May 21, 2008)

My sugar usually goes to we we in the night if something wakes her up but she uses the piddle pads so we don't even know about it..lol


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie has been sleeping through the night since she was a lot less than a year old. I can't pinpoint it exactly but she was young and we were amazed. We got up at 5AM to take her out for a while but she never woke us in the middle of the night. We got her at 13 wks. Now at 1 yr. 10 months she can go to bed with us at 8 PM if we've been up since the wee hours of the AM and she will get up when we do. Sometimes that is 8AM. She doesn't want to go out right away either. I worry about it not being good for her but she has no problems.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Sure, adults can. But it may take a while for your baby.

Welcome!


----------



## coconuts (Apr 19, 2009)

A maltese puppy is just like having a new born baby for at least 6 months. I am thinking around 6 months Coconut would sleep all night. She will be 2 years old in November and if I sleep in on the weekends I normally go to bed around 11 pm and get up around 9 am and she will sleep the whole time. She will still occasinally wake me up if she wants water or go to her tee tee pad.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Both of my babies (London, almost 2 and Preston, 6mos) sleep through the night except for the rare occasion. They do, however need to go potty at 6am or so every morning. That's to be expected, though, because we go to bed at around 10pm-10:30pm, so that is 8 hours of holding it -- I would never expect a dog (or human) to hold it longer than that.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My 2 adult Malts always sleep straight through the night with no potty. Usually at least 8 hrs or more. Boo has been able to since he was about 4 mths old.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I always thought that a fluff could hold it's bladder approx. 1 hr. for each month of age, but I am not sure. Have you had your fluff checked for a kidney or bladder infection?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Nikki sleeps through the night. When she was a puppy I'd take her to the potty pad once during the night. Now that she is trained and sleeps in the bed with us she sleeps straight through until 7am, thank goodness!


----------



## almitra (Apr 24, 2009)

:biggrin: Pepper is 8 1/2 mos now, and we got her at 12 weeks. She began staying dry all night at 4 1/2 mos. Now she goes to bed at 8pm and sleeps til we get up 6:30-7:30 am. She is exclusively trained to outside only, no pee pee pads. During the day, however, she doesn't want to wait over 8 hours at a stretch.


----------



## beckybc03 (Jul 6, 2006)

Lilly definitely can sleep through the night without needing to potty. I like to sleep in late on the weekends...sometimes until noon....and Lilly is fine. On a normal night she never uses her pad but sometimes when I sleep in late she will "ask" to be put down so she can go. She probably started making it through the night around 6-8 months of age. 

I think that pee pad training helps with this issue. When Lilly was a puppy, and before she slept in my bed, I gated her in my kitchen with a pee pad so she could go when she needed to. It is very convenient!!


----------



## CarolynAnn (Apr 14, 2009)

QUOTE (almitra @ Sep 29 2009, 07:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=835232


> :biggrin: Pepper is 8 1/2 mos now, and we got her at 12 weeks. She began staying dry all night at 4 1/2 mos. Now she goes to bed at 8pm and sleeps til we get up 6:30-7:30 am. She is exclusively trained to outside only, no pee pee pads. During the day, however, she doesn't want to wait over 8 hours at a stretch.[/B]



We had the same experience with our little boy. Rocky sleeps in a crate in our bedroom and has been sleeping all night since about 4 months old. I go to bed early (10pm) and my husband later (1-2am). At first I was worried that I might sleep through his asking to go out, but my husband verified that Rocky doesn't make a peep after we go to bed. He occasionally will scratch at his door about 7 am, but will sleep later most of the time. Once we're up, though, better get him outdoors ASAP


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Mine does and has since he was 4 months old (when I got him).


----------

